# My Second Attempt



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Well this is absolutely not what I should have been working on this afternoon, but after all of the encouraging words I got from members here I was dying to give it another shot. This time I went at it with a bit more of a plan, still used the 12" scrap 1/4" steel rod like the first one, and again I used the simple little two prong bender that I made the other day. On this one I started by bending the two loops first, then found the middle between them and formed a V, next I moved down about an inch or so from the loop and bent the arms out a bit, then after heating up the middle of the handle section I bent that around a 1/2" piece of steel rod. The handle is made from 3 pieces of scrap dymondwood that I had laying around, and the pins in the handle were made from some 1/8" brass rod I also had. The longest part of the process was the handle, dymondwood is really tough and took some time to shape. Hope you all like it. I've definitely been bitten by the slingshot building bug!!!

Chris


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Better and better. A real pro looking slingshot.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> Better and better. A real pro looking slingshot.


Thank you very much.

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice looking! 
It's teeny-tiny, how does it shoot?


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

That is hot!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

aamj50 said:


> Very nice looking!
> It's teeny-tiny, how does it shoot?


So far so good. I made up a couple of really light rubber band chains and gave it a test, surprisingly I'm more accurate with that little slingshot than any of the commercial ones I've ever owned.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

jamoni said:


> That is hot!


Thank you very much for the compliment.

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Goodness Gracious!!!

This is your second *"attempt"*







.....please give yourself due credit and do not call it an attempt... it is a *success*. You've crafted a real winner, it stands as one of the best I've seen.









BOS, that is a fine looking frame, once again it is a lifetime shooter, and this is even prettier than the last one (which I thought was fantastic). You have a serious knack for these bent rods, and don't let anything discourage you from keeping it up....

You have a future in making slingshots, your metal and woodwork is excellent right off the bat. I am very happy to have you with us. Please keep it up, I'm delighted to hear you are addicted, post everything you make!

Cheers -John


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Goodness Gracious!!!
> 
> This is your second *"attempt"*
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much for the compliment. I made up some rubber band chains and gave it a whirl here in the basement tonight, you know even though they are so small I find that I'm much more accurate with it than any store bought that I've ever had. I just ordered some .030" thick latex sheet tonight and some 1/4" OD 1/16" wall latex tubing as well so I could make up some bands.

Chris


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool slingshot. A perfect one to keep in a pocket for shooting when a chance happens. Great work.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

smitty said:


> Very cool slingshot. A perfect one to keep in a pocket for shooting when a chance happens. Great work.


Thanks Smitty

Chris


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in with Smitty.....a perfect pocket slingshot for when those "situations" arise and the invitation to dinner stands to be issued. Looks like a real winner you've got there.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That is another good one looks like you have made dozens. the wood handles a good choice and really adds to the beauty. cant wait to see the next one.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm completely addicted to making these. hahahaha

Chris


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks like a little guy in a tuxedo.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

jamoni said:


> It looks like a little guy in a tuxedo.


LOL


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Still my best shooter yet. I currently have 4 layers of black exercise band from target on each side. I've been shooting the heck out of it lately and it really performs well. I'm thinking about switching it over to the two layers of .030" latex that I recently bought. That stuff is really quick, but the 4 layers of black exercise band have been working really good. Not sure what the velocity is, but it's pretty darn quick. For quick and easy bands those cheap exercise bands from target aren't to bad. Sure they aren't as good as others, but 4 layers of the black seems to really work well.

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds fantastic, show some pictures of them with bands!! We'd love to see them all done up and ready to go! I definitely think this wood one is my favorite of yours....

Cheers - John


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you go.

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I love all three, but especially the one with tubes and the leather wrap and of course the wood one. Fantastic job, you really jumped in head first, that is good t see.....and man you bought those bands fast!!!









Cheers - John

p.s. where did you get the bands?....and the latex tubes especially


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

latex tubes and sheet

www.mcmaster.com

Abrasion-resistant Natural Latex Rubber, .030" Thick, 6" Width, 1 Yard Length item 85995K191
Super Soft Latex Rubber Tubing, 1/8" Id, 1/4" Od, 1/16" Wall, Semi-clear Amber item 5234K31

Chris


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's good work. We don't see many like that here, especially with pins. I think the execution's very artful and professional.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like em to


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the compliments. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the one that has the pins instead of loops. I was thinking I might trade off some of the bare frames so folks could finish them out however they wanted. I think I've got enough scrap pieces of that steel rod to make about 12 more. hahaha That's more slingshots than I need at the moment. hahaha

Chris


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Exvellent work Chris.
Philly


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

After seeing some of your work, I think it would be good if you started selling some slingshots. People would buy them!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Builder,
Man I don't know how I missed this thread! Excellent work and great presentation too! I love it. (The other two are nice, too.)


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> After seeing some of your work, I think it would be good if you started selling some slingshots. People would buy them!


Well I do it for the fun of it, and there are already a lot of really good builders making and selling them, not sure there would really be a market for my stuff. But thank you for the compliment.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Builder,
> Man I don't know how I missed this thread! Excellent work and great presentation too! I love it. (The other two are nice, too.)


Thanks for the compliment. It's my favorite so far. I've got 4 layers of black exercise band from target on each side and it shoots really good. Need to put on some of the bands I made from the .030" latex I just got the other day.

Chris


----------

